
Gnome 3.32 Released - bluedino
https://www.gnome.org/news/2019/03/gnome-3-32-released/
======
bluedino
>> GNOME 3.32 continues to push the boundaries around HiDPI and graphics too.
This release introduces an experimental feature for Wayland desktop sessions
that enables fractional scaling. Once enabled, desktops at certain resolutions
can be scaled by non-integer values (150%, 175%).

While it won't be enough to make me switch from KDE, I'm intereested to see
how well it works. It's been a long time coming.

The other performance increases are supposed to be noticeable and will be
welcome as well.

